# Rate prime Genghis Khan



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

He was a slayer due to his conquests throughout the Eurasian steppes, and because of that a large percentage of Asians are direct descendants of him, but what would be his rating psl?


----------



## androidcel (Feb 4, 2019)

gigachad


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 4, 2019)

biggest chad in history


----------



## manlet cUnt (Feb 4, 2019)

noodles would rather fuck the corpse of a putrifying whitecel than him


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> noodles would rather fuck the corpse of a putrifying whitecel than him


Well it would be weird if they fucked him anyway since they're probably his great great great great great great granddaughters


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 4, 2019)

I wonder what mitochondrial Eve and Y-chromosomal Adam looked like. They coincidentally probably lived around the same time lol. 140,000 years ago lived a man and women who would through luck become the direct mother/father of the human race. I wonder if their personality flaws are common in most humans and accepted as human traits or whatever.



It is actually much more recent than that.


> The human MRCA. Monte Carlo simulations suggest the MRCA was born surprisingly recently, perhaps even within the last 5,000 years, even for people born on different continents.[47]


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> I wonder what mitochondrial Eve and Y-chromosomal Adam looked like. They coincidentally probably lived around the same time lol.










Tbh


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 4, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 17567
> View attachment 17568
> 
> Tbh


She probably only liked tall white guys tbh, probably only fucked chad


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> She probably only liked tall white guys tbh, probably only fucked chad


She only liked Adam her hubby for life
No I changed my mind this is Adam and Eve









Kointo the Psychonaut and Katya Lischina were the fall of man


----------



## Kenma (Feb 4, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> He was a slayer due to his conquests throughout the Eurasian steppes, and because of that a large percentage of Asians are direct descendants of him, but what would be his rating psl?
> 
> 
> View attachment 17562
> ...


10/10 would help with the raping and pillaging


Read somewhere he actually got red hair and blue eyes though


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Read somewhere he actually got red hair and blue eyes though


I doubt that. It's similar to that theory where the pharoahs of Egypt had red hair?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 4, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Katya Lischina


she sort of looks like knajjd


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> she sort of looks like knajjd


I honestly don't see the resemblance and I'm glad I don't. Anyway I'm debating on whether or not to fap to her, I have been conserving my innocence because I feel like she's too cute to fap to, but she may be a chang chasing whore as possibly proven by this photo so im not sure if she's so innocent.






Doesn't look very good in this pic ngl, bad angle.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 4, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I doubt that. It's similar to that theory where the pharoahs of Egypt had red hair?


Red hair in ancient Egypt was likely as their dna was found to be European though


As for Gengis khan some claim he's a white Scythian. Not sure about that


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Red hair in ancient Egypt was likely as their dna was found to be European though
> 
> 
> As for Gengis khan some claim he's a white Scythian. Not sure about that


How would that explain all his depictions of him and his grandson Kublai Khan looking Asian? Possible propaganda by the wannabe Khan asians?


----------



## theropeking (Feb 4, 2019)

11/10
Holy shit those half asian eyes are legit the best.

E.g Chico does also have that


----------



## Kenma (Feb 4, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> How would that explain all his depictions of him and his grandson Kublai Khan looking Asian? Possible propaganda by the wannabe Khan asians?


Propaganda by anti-Russians


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 4, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> She only liked Adam her hubby for life
> No I changed my mind this is Adam and Eve
> 
> View attachment 17571
> ...


I'm def gonna get a goth gf when I am looksmaxxed and flex on you


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> I'm def gonna get a goth gf when I am looksmaxxed and flex on you


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 4, 2019)

The biggest slayer of them all. Men like Sean O'Pry, Francisco Lachowski, David Gandy, et cetera are literal women compared to that Mongolian slayer.


----------



## bolgin (Feb 4, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> The biggest slayer of them all. Men like Sean O'Pry, Francisco Lachowski, David Gandy, et cetera are literal women compared to that Mongolian slayer.



just reminder 1 million man in this world carries his genes now.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> The biggest slayer of them all. Men like Sean O'Pry, Francisco Lachowski, David Gandy, et cetera are literal women compared to that Mongolian slayer.


Who needs Alexander the Great Mediterranean pretty boy phenotype looks when your empire brutally mogs and has a land area 5 times larger


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 4, 2019)

bolgin said:


> just reminder 1 million man in this world carries his genes now.


1 million? That is way too low! 1 in 200 men are direct descendants of him, that doesn't even include his indirect descendants. Hundreds of millions of people carry his genes. Meanwhile we rot here. Jfl.


Psychonaut said:


> Who needs Alexander the Great Mediterranean pretty boy phenotype looks when your empire brutally mogs and has an land area 5 times larger
> View attachment 17750
> 
> View attachment 17749


Absolutely brutal and extremely high IQ. Jfl at teaching us about gay pedophile Greeks and the lame Roman empire in high school when I want to learn about the biggest empire in the world instead.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> 1 million? That is way too low! 1 in 200 men are direct descendants of him, that doesn't even include his indirect descendants. Hundreds of millions of people carry his genes. Meanwhile we rot here. Jfl.


I will consider myself having 1 direct a descendant a big accomplishment, nevermind hundreds of millions, but I think that 1 descendent would have a higher genetic quality than any descendant of the Khan


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 4, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I will consider myself having 1 direct a descendant a big accomplishment, nevermind hundreds of millions, but I think that 1 descendent would have a higher genetic quality than any descendant of the Khan


Maybe. Even men in Europe, albeit Eastern Europe, carry his genes. He infiltrated all the way to Hungary. Maybe @StudyHacks is a descendant of Genghis?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Maybe. Even men in Europe, albeit Eastern Europe, carry his genes. He infiltrated all the way to Hungary. Maybe @StudyHacks is a descendant of Genghis?


Im pretty sure he didn't touch the baltics or Poland so im safe


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 4, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Im pretty sure he didn't touch the baltics or Poland so im safe


If your kid ends up having dark brown hair and gray-blue eyes, you will win.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> If your kid ends up having dark brown hair and gray-blue eyes, you will win.


That's what I got, but in some lightings my eyes look like an aqua. Its because of my shitty camera most likely but here's a pic with the best lighting.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 4, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> That's what I got, but in some lightings my eyes look like an aqua. Its because of my shitty camera most likely but here's a pic with the best lighting.
> View attachment 17751


You have good coloring. Meanwhile I have boring "black" hair and "black" eyes. (it's boring cuz it's the most common phenotype)


----------



## bolgin (Feb 4, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You have good coloring. Meanwhile I have boring "black" hair and "black" eyes. (it's boring cuz it's the most common phenotype)



eye color is the easiest thing to change, color contracts or perm eye colour surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You have good coloring. Meanwhile I have boring "black" hair and "black" eyes. (it's boring cuz it's the most common phenotype)


Yeah its the most common around the world. I still can't join Varg's tribe though since I'm a sexual deviant


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 4, 2019)

bolgin said:


> eye color is the easiest thing to change, color contracts or perm eye colour surgery.


Colored contacts should be avoided, they look so fake. Eye color surgery is a good option, but it doesn't work on dark brown eyes like mine. And I wouldn't do it anyways even if it was possible, religious reasons.


Psychonaut said:


> Yeah its the most common around the world. I still can't join Varg's tribe though since I'm a sexual deviant
> 
> 
> View attachment 17754



I can't join either cuz shitskin.


----------



## bolgin (Feb 4, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Colored contacts should be avoided, they look so fake. Eye color surgery is a good option, but it doesn't work on dark brown eyes like mine. And I wouldn't do it anyways even if it was possible, religious reasons.



it works both way, either inking iris or laser. 


laser would turn dark brown into a light brown/greenish color.

ink would do any color you choose.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 4, 2019)

bolgin said:


> it works both way, either inking iris or laser.
> 
> 
> laser would turn dark brown into a light brown/greenish color.
> ...


Have you done it?


----------



## bolgin (Feb 4, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Have you done it?


nope, but there are photos all over the internet.

i forget this too,

http://www.brightocular.com/patient-photos.htm


as you can see, they can change dark eyes to the blue, green gray etc etc with eye prostheses.


----------



## Wincel (Feb 4, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Yeah its the most common around the world. I still can't join Varg's tribe though since I'm a sexual deviant
> 
> View attachment 17754


hell yeah traps arent fucking gay bro I keep telling these niggas
finally someone gets it


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

Wincel said:


> hell yeah traps arent fucking gay bro I keep telling these niggas
> finally someone gets it


I can't give my opinion on this matter in fear of getting banned


----------



## Wincel (Feb 4, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> I can't give my opinion on this matter in fear of getting banned







its too late im afraid... Gaijin is lickin' his chops


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

Wincel said:


> View attachment 17755
> 
> its too late im afraid... Gaijin is lickin' his chops


Not him, he's a fan of traps. I'm more referring to the big serge at the top and his shouta servant knajjd


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

Anyway @Wincel I was the one who started all these anti trap rules on here and incels.is lol. I remember it like it was yesterday, dekim and I kept posting traps and people were getting mad, so someone made a thread asking for all the trap related content to be against the rules. Silly me I @d all the mods in the thread asking them to make an executive decision thinking they would ultimately side with me, but they SIDED WITH THE OP INSTEAD 

This was back in December 2017 I think


----------



## Wincel (Feb 4, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Anyway @Wincel I was the one who started all these anti trap rules on here and incels.is lol. I remember it like it was yesterday, dekim and I kept posting traps and people were getting mad, so someone made a thread asking for all the trap related content to be against the rules. Silly me I @d all the mods in the thread asking them to make an executive decision thinking they would ultimately side with me, but they SIDED WITH THE OP INSTEAD
> 
> This was back in December 2017 I think


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

Wincel said:


> View attachment 17760


You don't believe me? I was da legendary shitposter KoInTO


----------



## Wincel (Feb 4, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> You don't believe me? I was da legendary shitposter KoInTO


Well knajjd won't let me get an incels.is account because I called him a trap and now he's all butthurt about it


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

Wincel said:


> Well knajjd won't let me get an incels.is account because I called him a trap and now he's all butthurt about it


Lol.


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Feb 5, 2019)

Slayer


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 5, 2019)

Slay and conquer


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Feb 5, 2019)

The mongols are not like other Asians. They’re brickskulled, Thick framed, wide faced, high testosterone killers


----------

